
North Korea's new time zone to break from 'imperialism' - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-33815049
======
jmnicolas
Similarly in France we're still in the German time zone (GMT +2) since WWII
(we were in the English time zone before).

I don't care, I just wish they stopped effing around with daylight saving time
though.

